# Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern



## ragbar (20. November 2017)

Richtig krasse Typen nutzen Kanonen zum angeln:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POA_QkcbNjE

 Nachbauen?|uhoh:#d#t


----------



## Riesenangler (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Ist scho lustig, was sich einige so einfallen lassen. 
Vom  Nachbau ist dringend abzuraten. Verstößt gegen das Waffengesetz.


----------



## trawar (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Brauche ich für den Fopu...


----------



## sprogoe (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Noch lustiger wäre es, wenn beim Abschuß der Rollenbügel umgeschlagen und die Rute gleich hinterher geflogen wäre.:vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Vom  Nachbau ist dringend abzuraten. Verstößt gegen das Waffengesetz.




Echt?
Warum?

Coole Kanone.:q:q:q


----------



## Franky (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Ich fürchte, das Würmchen ist im Rohr geblieben....


----------



## Jens76 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Vom  Nachbau ist dringend abzuraten. Verstößt gegen das Waffengesetz.



Sicher? 
Das is ne getunete Kartoffelkanone. 
Einfache Modelle davon ham wir als 13-jährige Quasten schon zusammengebaut - mit Startpilot und Stabfeuerzeug.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Das is ne getunete Kartoffelkanone.




Nein. Das funktioniert mit Luftdruck.

Deshalb wundert mich dass es verboten sein soll n Klorohr mit Luft zu befüllen und wieder zu entleeren.|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kartoffelkanone


----------



## Jens76 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Deshalb wundert mich dass es verboten sein soll n Klorohr mit Luft zu befüllen und wieder zu entleeren.|kopfkrat



Nicht wahr? Vor Allem, weil das in D täglich 1000-fach praktiziert wird!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Nicht wahr? Vor Allem, weil das in D täglich 1000-fach praktiziert wird!



:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*



gründler schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kartoffelkanone




Aha. Danke.|bigeyes#6

Selbst ohne Zündung und mit Druckluft nicht erlaubt.

Wieder mal alles verboten hier was Spaß macht.


----------



## gründler (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter....

Falls doch kann man euch das treiben eines Geschosses durch einen Lauf usw.als Verstoß nahe legen.
Ganz egal welche Treibmittel benutzt werden.


----------



## Jens76 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*



> [...]bietet in den USA eine individuelle Klassifizierung für Kartoffelkanonen[...]



Der TÜV für die Kartoffelkanone! #6


----------



## exstralsunder (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ist scho lustig, was sich einige so einfallen lassen.
> Vom  Nachbau ist dringend abzuraten. Verstößt gegen das Waffengesetz.




sicherlich kannst du auch den entsprechenden § dazu zeigen?

Als Kinder hatten wir eine Rakete, welche zu 3/4 oder so mit Wasser gefüllt wurde und dann mit einer Luftpumpe aufgeblasen wurde.
Durch öffnen der Verrieglung flog das Ding ziemlich hoch bzw. weit.  Das gab es ganz offiziell zu kaufen.

So etwas gibt es heute in der Art auch noch:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Aqua-Star-W...et-/382158412917?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275

Und wenn ich will, mache ich jemanden mit einer fliegenden Suppenkelle kalt. Dazu brauch ich keine Waffe.


----------



## geomas (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Blasrohr zum zielgenauen Ablegen des möglichst runden Köders:
https://youtu.be/_CTBHPd103Q?t=43m36s
Das ganze Filmchen an sich ist natürlich sehenswert.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Das Ding entspricht ziemlich genau der Gesetzlichen Definition einer Schusswaffe. 
Es wird mittels unter Druck stehender heißer oder kalter Gase ein oder mehrere Geschosse durch ein Rohr getrieben. 
Soche Gegenstände bedürfen leider in Deutschland die Freigabd durch ein Beschussamt und die werden diese mit Sicherheit nicht erteilen. Von daher sind hier auch so genannte Kartoffelkanonen nicht erlaubt. 
Und selbst wenn, das Teil hat mit Sicherheit mehr als 7, 5 Joule Mündungsenergie und bedürfte daher einer Erwerbberechtigung, die auch nicht von den Behörden erteilt werden wird, da man ja als Angler in den Augen der Behörden kein berechtigtes Bedürfniss dafür nachweisen kann.  Wenn es dafür Wettkämpfe gäbe, wenns geht noch mit der Aussicht auf Olympisches Gold, ja dann mit viel Glück und drei Augen zudrücken vielleicht.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Die Nummer mit der Flasche gilt nicht. Denn dort wird ja im Prinzip eine art vln Rückstoß erzeugt und kein Geschoss durch ein Rohr gtrieben. Das sind vor dem Gesetz zwei völlig andere Sachen. Darum gelten ja auch Bögen und Armbrüste nicht als Waffen, sondern als Sportgeräte, wenn auch als Gefährliche.


----------



## exstralsunder (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

dann müssten ja auch  Tennisballkanonen verboten werden


----------



## Heidechopper (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Da gibt es diese ominöse "7,5 Joule-Regel". Die Mündungsenergie darf nicht mehr als 7,5 Joule betragen. Die wird z.B. von einem Diabolo aus einem Luftgewehr erreicht. -der Typ da ballert aber mit einem 50 oder mehr Gramm schweren Objekt über 150m weit! -wenn das keine Schußwaffe ist, was denn?
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

witzig - wir sind in Bürokrateutonien...
Heisst auf Deutsch:
Alles was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist, ist erst mal verboten...

Und wenn (noch) nicht, wirds dann schnell verboten..

Da ich weiterhin werfe, isses mir in dem Fall aber wurscht, ob ich da nen Waffenschein brauche oder nicht....

;-))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Einschüssige Vorderladerwaffen....................sind frei in de


----------



## exstralsunder (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Einschüssige Vorderladerwaffen....................sind frei in de



Freilich sind die frei.
Allerdings brauchst du zum Schießen das entsprechende Schwarzpulver....und hier fängt der Hamster an zu humpeln.

Meine Frage geht eher in die Richtung: ist ein PVC Rohr ein Lauf?
Kartoffelkanonen werden ja i.d.R mit einem Gasgemisch (Haarspray) befeuert bzw. gezündet. Hier hingegen wird ja mit Luftdruck gearbeitet. Also erst mal keine Treibladung.
Eine Harpune ist ja auch nicht verboten. Pfeil&Bogen auch nicht.
Damit kann ich weit größeren oder zumindest den selben Schaden anrichten, wie mit einem "Köderauswerfer"


----------



## Riesenangler (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Im Waffengesetz steht nichts von einem Lauf. Dirt wird von einem Rohr gesprochen. Aus welchem Material dieses besteht muss um ein Lauf zu sein wird nicht beschrieben. Und das ist auch unerheblich. Denn dort heißt es, jetzt mal recht frei Zitiert, ein Gegenstand, bei dem ein oder mehrere Geschosse mittels unter druck stehender heißer oder kalter Gase durch ein Rohr getrieben werden. 
Auch die 7,5 Joule Mündungsenergie sind nicht ominös, sondern ein fester Wert der im WG fest gelegt ist. Da ich mich vor Jahren recht intensiv mit dem WG beschäftigt habe, (ich wollte mal mit dem Sportschießen anfangen), weiß ich das recht genau.
Auch die einschüssigen Vorderlader sind nicht so frei, wie mancher Denkt. Das ist nur bei Waffen der Fall, deren Konstruktion vor 1870 liegt. Sprich, Nachbauten mit historischen Vorbildern.
Das Argument, das es sich ja um Druckluft handle zieht leider nicht. Da auch Druckluft, wie der Name schon sagt, unter Druck steht. Um welches Gas es sich handelt, ist völlig irrelevant. Solange es unter Druck steht und ein Geschoss durch ein Rohr treibt.


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Für erlaubte Wurfmethoden einfach bei youtube im slingshotchannel schauen


----------



## pennfanatic (20. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Erlaubt ist steuerzahlen ......


----------



## Riesenangler (21. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Hier ist es recht Einfach und Verständlich erklärt.


http://34a-jack.de/waffenrecht/welche-gegenstaende-sind-verboten/

  Exstralsunder. dein Link in allen ehren. Aber auch hier trifft wieder nicht die Definition einer Schusswaffe zu. Dort wird eine Art von Rakete gezeigt, welche durch den Rückstoß von unter druck stehenden Wasser, vorwärts getrieben wird. Es wird ja kein Geschoss durch ein Rohr/Lauf getrieben. Und die Tennisballkanone, scheidet schon einmal komplett aus. Hier wird zwar ein Tennisball durch ein Rohr getrieben um in etwa die Flugrichtung zu lenken, aber nicht mittels Gasdruck und das ist immer der Knackpunkt, sondern die Bälle werden mit Hilfe eines großen Rades, welches mit einem Gummiring bespannt ist beschleunigt.


----------



## exstralsunder (21. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Würde ich die Wasser-Spielzeugrakete aber mittels eines PVC Abwasserrohrs "lenken"....wäre das wieder eine Waffe?
Völlig schwachsinniges Waffengesetz.
Im Gegenzug dazu kann man das Verminator Extreme kaufen, welches 10 mal mehr Bums hat, als jedes Luftgewehr.
Nur weil der Pfeil um ein Rohr liegt und nicht innen-ist es eine "Spielzeugwaffe". Dabei kann man gerade mit diesem Teil, locker 2-3 Menschen durchbohren. Und das nicht nur auf 20 Meter.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlGRR7vqs7g
Abgesehen davon, wird es auch mit Pressluft befeuert.
Und wenn man sich einen  Kartoffelkanone bauen will, oder eben dieses Weitwurfgerät- klopft dann sofort GSG 9 an die Wohnungstür -bzw.kommt mit dieser gleich in Stube.
Albernes Deutschland....|rolleyes


----------



## Riesenangler (21. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Mann muss ja auch nicht alles verstehen. Nur drann halten. Ich verstehe auch so manches im WG nicht.


----------



## fritte (27. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...MQwqsBCB8wAA&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov

Dann baut das Teil doch einfach ein wenig um


----------



## vergeben (27. November 2017)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Noch lustiger wäre es, wenn beim Abschuß der Rollenbügel umgeschlagen und die Rute gleich hinterher geflogen wäre.:vik:



;-)))

Stell ich mir auch mit Tränen in den Augen vor...


----------



## raubangler (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Scharf geschossen- Auswerfen war gestern*

Nachdem nun geklärt wurde, was alles verboten ist...

Gas oder Druck?
Wo kommt denn mehr Wumms raus?
Und wäre Gas am Strand nicht praktischer?

Plastik oder Metall?
Die Amis haben irgendwie dickere PVC-Rohre.
Oder es wirkt nur so auf den Videos.
Was halten unsere Baumarkt-Plastikrohre überhaupt für Druck aus?
Plastik wäre natürlich etwas leichter und sieht nicht so wie eine Waffe aus.

Und wie lang muss eigentlich das Rohr sein.
Das muss ja maximal beschleunigen und minimal laut sein.
Hat da jemand eine Formel?

Und das wichtigste....hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit solchen Kanonen gemacht?
Beissen die Fische überhaupt auf aufgetaute Wattwürmer?


----------

